# Feel so anxious now I've researched the ramzi theory



## bubble27

Hi everyone, well I'm now 4 days overdue and we decided not to find out the gender at the 20 week scan however I've done far too much googling with different theories... 
I've been looking at he ramzi theory but believe this is more accurate in early pregnancy?
At my 20 week scan the notes say my placenta was posteria but I had to have a growth scan the other day at 40 weeks and my notes say right lateral? 
Which would indicate boy via the ramzi theory but I don't know if this applies to later on in pregnancy?
But eventhough I'm still not 100 percent sure of the gender I'm now thinking boy based on the sonographers notes and ramzi theory.
I feel so guilty and anxious because I think I wanted to sway more towards girl but I thought if we didn't find out till the baby was born then on the day it wouldn't matter as you are overwhelmed with love for the baby instantly, and at 20 weeks at least it gives you time to adapt...so I feel a bit in limbo now.

Do you know if your placenta was right or left and the gender offer baby?
Apparently right means boy and left means girl 
Thanks in advance 
Xxx


----------



## lau86

You're gonna know very soon either way! 
I had a private scan at twenty weeks, placenta also right lateral and he's a boy. 
Is this your first?


----------



## bubble27

Hi, no this is our second baby. Got a 25 month old boy xx


----------



## lau86

It's definitely not an exact science is it. Is that baby in the picture? Skull looks girly IMO. I've got two boys similar age gap it's lovely 
If I was you I wouldn't stress too much at this point as you really don't have long to wait!


----------



## bubble27

Thank you for your reply, yes that's the 20 week scan pic of this baby, hopefully not too long to wait now..and I do think a little boy would be lovely for my son, I've got older brothers and they are very close tbh....xxxx


----------



## Eleanor ace

Both of my placentas were in the same place (I can't remember which side they were towards though!) and I have a girl and a boy.


----------



## Misscalais

Ramzi theory is only correct before 10 weeks as the placenta moves. So if you had an early scan and can see where it is on that scan guess from that. 
Good luck hope bub comes soon x
Ps going from your scan pic, skull looks very different to my little ones and I'm having my 3rd boy. So I'm having a girl guess for you, make sure you update us.
Either way bub will be amazing what ever gender x


----------



## Kelx44

Ramzi theory is only correct when you had a scan between 5-8 weeks after than it doesn't count one but! It worked for me and 2 other of my friends. I'm havin a boy


----------



## dollych

So the Ramzi theory will be correct if you have a scan at 8 weeks?. 

Placenta on the left supposedly means Girl and on the right it's a Boy?.
Thanks. x


----------



## bubble27

Yeah it seems quite accurate based on early scans, but there's nothing about later scans on the internet, however if the placenta is forming on one side or the other in early pregnancy can it still move from left to right further along in pregnancy? I know it can move up and down with the growth of the baby but unsure if it moves the other way? 
But then again I suppose if it was that accurate they would be using this to predict gender besides 20 week scans lol.
As soon as I've had the baby I will post back on this thread to tell you what we had....:happydance: xxx


----------



## bubble27

Its a girl!!!!!
Our perfect bundle of joy was born this morning....
So that blows my theory on the ramzi theory in later pregnancy lol xxx


----------



## Misscalais

CONGRATULATIONS! Enjoy your little girl, you're so lucky.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Congratulations!! :D


----------



## lau86

Congratulations!


----------



## MonyMony

Congrats on your lovely girl! :happydance:


----------



## dollych

BIG congrats!!!. That's fab news xxx


----------



## Beneli

Congrats! I totally don't put much credit in the Ramzi theory either ;)


----------

